# هذه تفصيلي لمكينة cnc



## خالد الاقرع (20 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخوتي هذه مكينة cnc قمت بتصميمها والحمد لله 
هذه هي امامكم والنتيجة كانت مذهلة 
وقياس المكينة هو
250*150
وهذه هي الصورة


















​


----------



## cadnet (20 أبريل 2011)

عاشت ايدك


----------



## خالد الاقرع (20 أبريل 2011)

cadnet قال:


> عاشت ايدك




شكر لك اخي على مرورك الطيب


----------



## ali hedi (20 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ماكينة جيدة على ما يبدوا ربنا يوفقك و إنشاء الله نرى أعمالك فالقريب


----------



## maher_guizeni (20 أبريل 2011)

* ربنا يوفقك *


----------



## خالد الاقرع (21 أبريل 2011)

ali hedi قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ماكينة جيدة على ما يبدوا ربنا يوفقك و إنشاء الله نرى أعمالك فالقريب


الله يبارك فيك
ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## خالد الاقرع (21 أبريل 2011)

maher_guizeni قال:


> * ربنا يوفقك *



الله يبارك فيك


----------



## hussam.l.ali (21 أبريل 2011)

عاشت ايدك اخي العزيز تصميم جميل و ممتاز واتمنالك التوفيق و التقدم الى الافضل


----------



## خالد الاقرع (21 أبريل 2011)

hussam.l.ali قال:


> عاشت ايدك اخي العزيز تصميم جميل و ممتاز واتمنالك التوفيق و التقدم الى الافضل




شكر لك على مرورك العطر اخي العزيز


----------



## drsh_alhoseny (22 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خير على مجهودك الرائع وارجو ان ترينا المزيد


----------



## خالد الاقرع (25 أبريل 2011)

drsh_alhoseny قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاك الله خير على مجهودك الرائع وارجو ان ترينا المزيد



حياك الله اخي الكريم
عن قريب ان شاء الله


----------



## mamdouh3005 (26 أبريل 2011)

الله ينور


----------



## خالد الاقرع (26 أبريل 2011)

mamdouh3005 قال:


> الله ينور



حياك الله اخي


----------

